# RIP Trader Joe



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

https://apnews.com/7e58cf76e73aba70...ksynoLJxyfJjtJn02vSiONCQKaq0yhTOJrskpLnx__74w

mjb.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Very sad news. He brought joy to many.


----------

